# DEA Agent job



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

Ladies & Gents,

So my nephew called me today to say he was looking at becoming a DEA agent and that the starting pay is over 60K which is his primary reason of looking at applying but as far as I know, isn't the DEA agent job part of the law enforcement? The law enforcement people aren't paid such amounts as starting pay are they? I have always been under the impression that government jobs don't pay well but provide the best possible benefits and perks. 

Please if anyone knows better, kindly enlighten me.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Asterix said:


> Ladies & Gents,
> 
> So my nephew called me today to say he was looking at becoming a DEA agent and that the starting pay is over 60K which is his primary reason of looking at applying but as far as I know, isn't the DEA agent job part of the law enforcement? The law enforcement people aren't paid such amounts as starting pay are they? I have always been under the impression that government jobs don't pay well but provide the best possible benefits and perks.
> 
> Please if anyone knows better, kindly enlighten me.


*



Q: What is the starting salary and grade for Special Agents

Click to expand...

*


> A: DEA Special Agents are generally hired at the GS-7 or GS-9 level, depending on education and experience. The salary includes federal Law Enforcement Officer base pay plus a locality payment, depending on your duty station. Upon successful graduation from the DEA Training Academy 25% Availability Pay will be added to your base and locality pay. After graduation, the starting salaries are approximately $49,746 for a GS-7, and $55,483 for a GS-9. After four years of service Special Agents are eligible to progress to the GS-13 level and can earn approximately $92,592 or more per year." Click here to view the latest Office of Personnel Management (OPM) Pay Tables.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Asterix said:


> So my nephew called me today to say he was looking at becoming a DEA agent and that the starting pay is over 60K which is his primary reason of looking at applying but as far as I know, isn't the DEA agent job part of the law enforcement?


Yes it is law enforcement and they have overtime built into their pay. That's why a GS-9 DEA agent makes more than the GS-9 who works down the hall for the Corps of Engineers. Of course, they work a lot of overtime.

I worked in the same building with DEA for over 30 years and got to know several of the Special Agents. They have a dangerous job that often exceeds the anxiety level present in many other law enforcement jobs. They do a lot of undercover work and even work in foreign countries fighting the drug cartels. Just a few years ago a DEA Special Agent successfully infiltrated the Hell's Angels and for 18 months was a Hell's Angels member.

One afternoon I was standing outside of the Federal Building taking a break when I saw a very large Black man with a shaved head striding down the sidewalk heading for the main door of the building. He was wearing studded jeans with a black t-shirt and black leather vest with studs all over it. In addition to the studs he had chains hanging everywhere and large hoop earrings in both ears along with large rings on every finger. I decided it would be interesting to see just how this fellow was going to get through the metal detector so I followed him in. He proceeded to walk around the metal detector as he flashed his DEA Special Agent badge to the security guards. I should have known.

Cruiser


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

ksinc said:


> *
> 
> *


*

Thanks for the info and link.



Cruiser said:



Yes it is law enforcement and they have overtime built into their pay. That's why a GS-9 DEA agent makes more than the GS-9 who works down the hall for the Corps of Engineers. Of course, they work a lot of overtime.

I worked in the same building with DEA for over 30 years and got to know several of the Special Agents. They have a dangerous job that often exceeds the anxiety level present in many other law enforcement jobs. They do a lot of undercover work and even work in foreign countries fighting the drug cartels. Just a few years ago a DEA Special Agent successfully infiltrated the Hell's Angels and for 18 months was a Hell's Angels member.

One afternoon I was standing outside of the Federal Building taking a break when I saw a very large Black man with a shaved head striding down the sidewalk heading for the main door of the building. He was wearing studded jeans with a black t-shirt and black leather vest with studs all over it. In addition to the studs he had chains hanging everywhere and large hoop earrings in both ears along with large rings on every finger. I decided it would be interesting to see just how this fellow was going to get through the metal detector so I followed him in. He proceeded to walk around the metal detector as he flashed his DEA Special Agent badge to the security guards. I should have known.

Cruiser

Click to expand...

Thanks for the enlightenment and cool story.*


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

I think it would be foolish to be a DEA agent because they get payed $60k as the primary reason. There are a lot of jobs where starting pay is around there (with a college degree).

I think it would be cool, but I imagine it is quite dangerous and stressful.


----------

